# Tomato bandit meets his maker



## Haute Pursuit

I have been losing a bunch of maters to an unknown toothy critter lately. This morning, I spread out some bird seed and this little devil was there almost before I could get the backdoor closed. He should have stuck to eating tomatoes because they aren't visible from the back door :biggrin:

He is on ice now waiting for my varmint eating neighbor to get home and get his skillet hot.:ac550:


----------



## Corey270

Looks like you may have solved your problem


----------



## grandpa cracker

Yeah, blame it on poor `ol Rocky. Bet it was The Green Pimp sneakin` in there at night.


----------



## Tiny

poor tree rat


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Tiny said:


> poor tree rat


this one was more of a tomato rat...


----------



## Arlon

Probably rats at night. Never seen a squirrel go after tomatoes when there was birdseed anywhere on the block. I keep the squirrels happy with deer corn. They leave everything else alone and it's darn cheap.


----------



## Tiny

Haute Pursuit said:


> this one was more of a tomato rat...


 ok... poor tomato eating tree rat :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Arlon said:


> Probably rats at night. Never seen a squirrel go after tomatoes when there was birdseed anywhere on the block. I keep the squirrels happy with deer corn. They leave everything else alone and it's darn cheap.


There wasn't any birdseed available till this morning. The teeth mark bite radius was a perfect match...:biggrin:


----------



## Txmm13

Tomato and tree rat soup. YUM!!!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Some darn good eating. Thawed 6 out the other day from may and made squirrell pot pies! MMMMM GOOD!


----------



## justin-credible1982

*tree rat*

I know they eat them because they are destroying mine too. I have seen them.


----------



## BEER4BAIT

good eats, thats a fine dish there


----------



## czechgrubworm

There will be more thieves.. you can't win.. just plant some extras like some of us here on this thread for them and it is all good..


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'm thinkin stew because I just waxed another one. Both young males.

Czech, I have 9 plants and they are all over them. They started eating at the ones that were turning at first but now they are biting the green ones too. I'm losing 3 or 4 a day. It ain't no rats eating them either, you can see the width of the tooth marks on the tomatoes clearly.


----------



## Mako Mike

One way to be sure, when your varmit eatin neighbor grills him up, ask him if it tastes like ketchup! Haha!


----------



## Lucky Wave

Lil farts are bad about eating tomatoes. We had a couple acre tomatoe patch one year that was surrounded by trees on 3 sides. The squireels got in them terrible on the row closet to the tree line. You could come thru on a 4 wheeleer and they would begin to scatter like a covey of quail. I keept my shotgun with me and would daily go thru and blast at least one or two. No doubt in my mind they eat tomatoes....


----------



## BEER4BAIT

put out some corn away from that or sprinkle hot red pepper all over them you cant win the war just a few battles lol


----------



## chuck leaman

They may be going after em for the moisture. I had a problem with em in a dry year and my neighbor told me to put some water out for em and it would solve the problem. It worked and they have left mine alone ever since. It also doesnt hurt that I have 4 bird feeders that they destroy on a daily basis either. They are good eats though.


----------



## Bone Pile

Put that sucker to good use. Squrriel with some good brown gravy,corn bread,fried green tomatoes,sweet tea and let her rip.
Sleep tight.


----------



## catchysumfishy

How about a lil more sport Haute? Get that NEW fine rifle of yours and get ya some distance between you and the mater thieves like maybe over on top of..... TRODERY'S house! :cheers: Plus Trod's got Liquor over there!


----------



## czechgrubworm

haute, you have persistent ones.. ask your neighbors to be kind and put more bird seed out, maybe they will go there..


----------



## Timemachine

Bone Pile said:


> Put that sucker to good use. Squrriel with some good brown gravy,corn bread,fried green tomatoes,sweet tea


Yep....that's a meal right there. !!!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

catchysumfishy said:


> How about a lil more sport Haute? Get that NEW fine rifle of yours and get ya some distance between you and the mater thieves like maybe over on top of..... TRODERY'S house! :cheers: Plus Trod's got Liquor over there!


Nah, the new rifle would get me 'rested and Trod is too jumpy to shoot around. This will put a hair on JQ's lip but these rats were disposed of using a $29.00 pellet gun purchased at one of the "Travelin Tool Gypsy" sales


----------



## coastalbend74

Why aren't you guys all for relocating the small and furry?

Better watch out they might get wise and start wearing snake skin coats as to confuse you or just a sympathy card.


----------



## catchysumfishy

coastalbend74 said:


> Why aren't you guys all for relocating the small and furry?
> 
> Better watch out they might get wise and start wearing snake skin coats as to confuse you or just a sympathy card.


They are re-locating them-to the Freezer! :wink:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

coastalbend74 said:


> Why aren't you guys all for relocating the small and furry?
> 
> Better watch out they might get wise and start wearing snake skin coats as to confuse you or just a sympathy card.


They are getting a new flour coat and a bacon grease bath this evening.


----------



## Sunbeam

Is that a PETA protest march I hear? 
Nice shot. Didn't tear up any meat.


----------



## Bukmstr

Johnny Quest wanna B.......LOL j/k Good Job!


----------



## BEER4BAIT

catchysumfishy said:


> They are re-locating them-to the Freezer! :wink:


It wont stop there, then to the sewer system


----------



## TRW

They eat them and it is normally the fox Squirrels(orange Belly) Not the Grey or Cat Squirrels( white belly). I have killed many out of my grandfathers garden with tomato in hand over the years. 

TRW


----------



## Rusty S

Did I hear mention of "squirrel pot pies", green is on the way for that one. rs


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

A 29.00 airgun is blasfomy... Its a heck of a lot more fun ta zap em with a 1000.00 bb gun lol... Its a matter of principle, Ya wouldn't go out and shoot a deer with a 29.00 rifle would ya... Well being the coonarse that you are, Ya probally would... nevermind...


----------



## State_Vet

You gonna mount him? and I mean the taxidermy, hang on the wall type:tongue:


----------



## w_r_ranch

I got 33 of them in the freezer so far this year, which is a little more than normal for this time of year. I can usually pop 'em from the back porch. They make an excellent stew come deer season!!!

I never thought of pot pies.... post a recipe, I wouldn't mind trying them that way.


----------



## huntr4life

Good shot Blake. Looks like its about time for you to get to the lease and unleash some of that penned up anger on a much larger defenseless animal:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit

huntr4life said:


> Good shot Blake. Looks like its about time for you to get to the lease and unleash some of that penned up anger on a much larger defenseless animal:rotfl:


It ain't nice to talk about George that way...


----------



## State_Vet

Haute Pursuit said:


> It ain't nice to talk about George that way...


remember "George" ain't defenseless


----------



## BEER4BAIT

Blake here is a good recipe for fried squirrel, most people put them in flour and grease, after they eat the got most of the squirrel in their teeth. Here is hou the country guys do it.

Take enough sqirrels cut in half to fill just the bottom of a pot or pan with lid

put just enough water in the pot to almost cover the squirrel

add whole rosemary, thyme, peppercorns, smashed garlic and salt to taste

simmer for about an hour and a half till you can pinch the meat and it flakes

then batter it in flour then buttermilk then panco bread crumbs and fry in peanut oil at 375 degrees till start to brown.

Heres a good twist if you have a smoker smoke it till you get the meat to flake instead of simmering.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I'll try that Alex. I usually just quick brown them in seasoned flour, pull them out and make a gravy and stick them back in and put the lid on the dutchoven to simmer for a couple of hours. I have never even thought about smoking the meat either... have to try that too.


----------



## queso1

nice shot


----------

